# Optimal Order for 2x2 to 7x7



## carcass (Dec 17, 2020)

Often times, I see some cubers start with 7x7, others with 2x2, and I have wondered if there is a better order. Is it better to work up, down, or something in between?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 17, 2020)

I've seen many top cubers do 237654 so maybe that's optimal (another reason this is maybe optimal is you want to do 2x2 and 3x3 first and get the big stuff out ASAP)


----------



## CrispyCubing (Dec 17, 2020)

I would say 2-3-7-6-5-4. 2x2 and 3x3 at the beginning because with these events you get the most benefit from inspection and it's hard to get a decent time without planning anything (I gain ~8 seconds). On big cubes like 7x7 it's fairly easy to pick up and start right away because the only pieces you need to find are centers. Then 7-6-5-4 because your fingers would tire the most doing 7x7 so it's logical to do it first. Keep in mind, I've only done 2-5 but I think the same principles apply.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 17, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> I would say 2-3-7-6-5-4. 2x2 and 3x3 at the beginning because with these events you get the most benefit from inspection and it's hard to get a decent time without planning anything (I gain ~8 seconds). On big cubes like 7x7 it's fairly easy to pick up and start right away because the only pieces you need to find are centers. Then 7-6-5-4 because your fingers would tire the most doing 7x7 so it's logical to do it first. Keep in mind, I've only done 2-5 but I think the same principles apply.


I'd do 2-3-4-7-6-5 just because its much easier to transition from 3-4 than 3-7 and 4-7 is really easy as well


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 18, 2020)

A thread from last month about the same thing.

Personally, I usually do either 3-2-4-5-6-7 or just ascending order.


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 18, 2020)

I just go in the order 2-7 and not breaking that habit, S U M2 U' M' U M' U' S' .


----------

